# DRIVER QUESTION



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Does Decoder Pro work with the current driver from QSI? Version qprog_usbdriver_winxp_3_2

Will the regular QSI software work with the JMRI driver?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Al, are you asking if decoder pro will use the QSI programmer? 

No, go to the site: http://jmri.sourceforge.net/ and look down the left side and click on the supported hardware. That's the list of what decoder pro (actually JMRI in general) supports. 

The other question is no too, the QSI software wants the QSI programmer hardware. 

OK, I answered both, now, what are you asking? Basically, if you want to download sound files, you have to buy the $75 QSI programmer dongle. 

If you want to run decoder pro, you need a different hardware interface. 

If you are just setting CV's, the QSI CV manager will set most normal cv's in most decoders. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

The latest release (2.8) is supposed to support the QSI Programmer. 
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/hardware/qsi/index.shtml 

I have the QSI programmer. A friend here said I should look at JMRI. 
Their driver install is somewhat obtuse. And I have recently upgraded to Win 7! (after years of using XP) so still getting familiar. 

I understand it is possible to print out the CV settings of a decoder. Look but didn't find that function.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Weird, it was not on the supported hardware list... that must not have been updated yet, or it is in Beta Test. 

Driver install is usually pretty simple, download it, run it, it will finish. 

Then plug in the programmer, it will immediately look for the driver that was installed, and should find it, warn you about not being digitally signed, you say it's ok and you are done with the driver. 

I'm not sure of the procedure to support the JMRI, if it finds the QSI driver or not. 

I'll try to take a look this weekend, I have the software and the programmer. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

There is quite a write up on doing the driver install starting with removing the QSI driver. http://jmri.sourceforge.net/install/qsidriver/ 

It could not find port 7 and QSI didn't work. 

I am reasonably computer proficient but when I got done with the install I did a system restore and reloaded QSI!! 
Got a lot of good stuff off Sourceforge and JMRI is supposed to be great. I have a multiboot system so am going to try it on the XP partition.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just read them, really not that many steps, but they detailed every screen. Should take about 5 minutes to do. 

I'll follow their instructions and install tomorrow. If I find any glitch in the instructions I'll report back. 

Did you have any trouble finding those 5 entries to edit? 

Did you get the com port after plugging in the QSI programmer dongle, that seems to be the key to "getting" the com port. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Found and edited the 5 PIDs. I bet it works OK in XP. Going to Win 7 from Vista is probably easier to deal with that from XP. They have hidden stuff in different places. 

It never could find the com port. Had to remove and ended up doing a restore to before the driver was installed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Al, did you try compatibility mode? 

And virtual pc mode? That one can talk to usb, but you have to manually allow it. 

My experience with Windows 7 has been less than stellar, I purchase all the computers for our company, and have been trying to get some legacy software to work on Win 7, no dice at all, have to replace about 6 camera systems at $20,000 each, and I tried everything, 32 bit, 64 bit, compatibility, virtual pc, etc. 

Windows 7 does not do a good job on USB or Video for older stuff in my experience. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

The only thing I have not been able to get working in Win 7 is Autocad Lite 97. Compatibility, Virtual, you name it! Reportedly SOME folks manage to make it work in Vista. But then MOST stuff wouldn't run right in Vista, including Vista itself! 

So far I like Win 7. The JMRI is supposed to be OK with 7.


----------

